# Your Favorite Child Actor



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 24, 2009)

Who is it? From any era including current child actors.


In b4 Olsen Twins


Mine's Jaleel White aka Steve Urkel.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2009)

Jennifer Freeman and Jodie Foster in Bugsy Malone


----------



## ethereal (Dec 24, 2009)

Keisha Castle-Hughes in Whale Rider.


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 24, 2009)

That home alone kid. whatshisname.
Whatever happened to him ?


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 24, 2009)

Zero™ said:


> That home alone kid. whatshisname.
> *Whatever happened to him ?*



Currently banging Mila Kunis.

.........

As for my list of child actors I liked.

Leonardo DiCaprio (This Boy's Life)
Fred Savage (The Wonder Years, The Wizard)
Elijah Wood (Radio Flyer)
Matt O'Leary (Frailty)
Sara Gilbert (Rosanne)
Christina Ricci (The Addams Family)
Jena Malone (Bastard out of Carolina)
Danielle Harris (Halloween 4)
Keisha Castle-Hughes (Whale Rider)
The two Cories : Corey Haims (Lucas, Silver Bullet) Corey Feldman (The Lost Boys, Goonies)


----------



## John (Dec 24, 2009)

I thought Edward Furlong was great in T2. Too bad his career didn't pan out.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2009)

edward furlong in T2, macaulay culkin in Home Aone, christina ricci in casper and the addams family


----------



## Ram (Dec 24, 2009)

Pedo alert.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

Girls- Dakota Fanning.

Came on guys, really?

Boys-
Home alone kid, NEIL PATRICK HARRIS, leonardo dicaprio and river phoenix

lol, all blondes.
Hey, whatever happened to that last one?


----------



## ethereal (Dec 25, 2009)

Anna Paquin in The Piano.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 25, 2009)

The cast of Goonies.





Banhammer said:


> river phoenix
> 
> Hey, whatever happened to that last one?



DEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD.  Too much snow.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 25, 2009)

Alyssa Milano (Commando).
Drew Barrymore (E.T.).
Edward Furlong (Terminator 2 and Brainscan).
Home Alone kid. (he's got Mila Kunis? That guy is now my idol)


----------



## Matariki (Oct 24, 2011)

Max Records (Where the Wild Things are)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2011)

Jodie Foster, Annasophia Robb, Dakota Fanning, Elle Fanning, Jennifer Connelly, Natalie Portman...


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to get of sets of her, but I'm afraid of being called a pedo.
Honestly, Chloe Moretz is probably the strongest pedo magnet I've ever seen. The majority of her YouTube viewers are old men.


I love Leonardo DiCaprio he's probably the most successful child actor. Critically and otherwise. I also like Natalie Portman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Woah, this thread turned into a p*d*p**** convention while I wasn't looking.

I posted something innocent and fresh: Steve Urkel.

You guys post all that jailbait.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2011)

moar**


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2011)

seriously? lolololol


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't be ashamed Stunna, they're around your age group and they are great actresses

lol I should stop.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2011)

No you shouldn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

This thread is now about lolis.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Don't be ashamed Stunna, they're around your age group and they are great actresses
> 
> lol I should stop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

That's not a child actor. 


Here's a child actor, and she's nude:


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ 

Wtf people


----------

